# Gas boiler burns with a yellow flame.



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 5, 2010)

No matter how much i turn the air adjustments on the gas boiler the flame is always yellow even all the way open.  Also when it first starts up the flame spills out of the burner area slightly and into the area of the gas valve. After its going there is no spillage ,just on start up. And suggestions? im thinking possible the burners are partially blocked with rust or something.


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 6, 2010)

NG or LP?

When was the last time it had regular maintenance?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 7, 2010)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> NG or LP?
> 
> When was the last time it had regular maintenance?



Correction the flame is orange not yellow,i cleaned out the burners and got 2 LBs of rust out.


----------

